# Gardening 2021



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Apr 2021)

So what are CC forum members growing this year, be it home gardeners, allotment holders or farmers.

I have fourteen Chilli plants ready to be potted on and to be re housed into the greenhouse on the allotment.

They are not much to look at the moment but I am looking forward to a Capsicum kicking come mid summer. 







I have three varieties this one is 'Ring of Fire, it has medium heat and good for curries etc.






I have grown this from seeds given to me from Tibetan friend of mine. I grew it last year and all I know is it a red Habanero type chilli. It's unbelievably hot. I have decided to call it Tibetan Terror.






This baby is Orange Habanero, I have never grown this one before and it was very slow to germinate. It's meant to be heavy cropping and a heat of 250,000 to 350,000 Scoville Heat Units.

My other passion is Dahlias but they are only just waking up.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

Slow off the block this year as we've moved the greenhouse. Hopefully I'll have the replacement glass soon. MrsF started some tomatoes off from left over seeds when we'd sliced some plum tomatoes just to see if they would grow. They did.

We've got a third of the flags removed from the greenhouse (we used to grow in bags and tubs) but this third has been filled with loads of compost - it smells strongly of manure so should be good for growing. Next job is to plumb in the waterbut to an automatic watering system. Leaky pipes and sprinklers are about £20 from Amazon, pond pump £15, then outdoor socket/plug box and RCD from Screwfix for £16. I've got a spare smart socket, so will swap out the socket from the outdoor plug box.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Apr 2021)

I have just taken on another new plot, which has not been cultivated for the last year, it's got a mild infestation of Twitch (couch grass) but nothing to overwhelming.

I fully intended to get loads done this afternoon, but Irish Mick, one side of me who is 83 and has the best plot on the site and Mervyn the other side of me put paid to that. Mick got out the tins of Guinness and Mervyn was cooking up a storm on his gas stove in the shed, Jamaican chicken curry and rice.

Absolutely stuffed and rather the worse for wear. I had to push the bike home.

I love my allotment.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (8 Apr 2021)

I had amazing success with Ukranian purple tomatoes last year and am growing them again this year from seed that I saved from them. Loads of plants. I'm also trying out growing tiger nuts, which have sprouted - these are sold mainly as bait for carp fishing but they are edible by humans, too (although I think that they are rotted for fishing). Apart from that it's the usual beetroot, carrots, kale and the like. 
I grew dahlias myself for the first time last year after learning that the Aztecs ate them. The leaves are delicious in salads - slightly nutty and mild. I didn't try the tubers as I wanted them to build up (grew them from seed) but will try them this year.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Apr 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> I had amazing success with Ukranian purple tomatoes last year and am growing them again this year from seed that I saved from them. Loads of plants. I'm also trying out growing tiger nuts, which have sprouted - these are sold mainly as bait for carp fishing but they are edible by humans, too (although I think that they are rotted for fishing). Apart from that it's the usual beetroot, carrots, kale and the like.
> I grew dahlias myself for the first time last year after learning that the Aztecs ate them. The leaves are delicious in salads - slightly nutty and mild. I didn't try the tubers as I wanted them to build up (grew them from seed) but will try them this year.




You learn something different every day. I never knew Dahlia leaves are edible. Nasturtiums I use in salads. I buy a tiger nut Liqueur every Christmas, Besos de Oro, its just like Baileys but no dairy which does not agree with me.

Ukranian purple tomatoes sound interesting, I guess they are suited to indifferent shortish summers. Good for the UK 

I tend to grow gardeners Delight, Sun Gold, my favourite, and Shirley which has good disease resistance.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Apr 2021)

Nothing I hate gardening, I would also ask that before you consider mowing your lawn in the morning, how about having consideration for your neighbours who might be working nightshift.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (8 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> You learn something different every day. I never knew Dahlia leaves are edible. Nasturtiums I use in salads. I buy a tiger nut Liqueur every Christmas, Besos de Oro, its just like Baileys but no dairy which does not agree with me.
> 
> Ukranian purple tomatoes sound interesting, I guess they are suited to indifferent shortish summers. Good for the UK
> 
> I tend to grow gardeners Delight, Sun Gold, my favourite, and Shirley which has good disease resistance.



I'll definitely have enough tomato plants to spare a few. Once they are a bit bigger, I'll be in touch! Unfortunately, they were devastated by blight last year. They are very tough and definitely outdoor plants but I'll be putting some sort of cover over them this year.
I have never heard of Tiger Nut liqueur - that sounds amazing. I had eaten them back in the early eighties but then forgot about them until I read Mark Diacono's book "The New Kitchen Garden" - I remember them as being like really sweet peanuts.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Apr 2021)

Broad beans are in and showing some life. Apart from those, I only grow soft fruit as the conditions aren't right. I've got my name down for an allotment, as I gave mine up when I moved a couple of years ago.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

I've not done much yet, cut the grass, pruned the Budleigh, cleared last years dead growth of my perennial sunflowers and did some weeding, fortunately I didn't clear the old growth of my ferns, it went from a summer's 20º to a winters freezing mornings in about 6 days and the old growth continues to protect the new shoots.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (11 Apr 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Broad beans are in and showing some life. Apart from those, I only grow soft fruit as the conditions aren't right. I've got my name down for an allotment, as I gave mine up when I moved a couple of years ago.



I returned to my allotment site after a 4-year break, sadly it's a private allotment site and in the meantime had sold of over half the land for development, but what really got my goat was the builders convinced someone on the committee that the soil was contaminated, so they removed a gorgeous growing medium and replaced it with rubbish which is full of stones. The cynic in me thinks someone got a significant backhander and a golf course ended up with some cracking soil.

I am going to plant spuds this year, with tomatoes and chillis in the greenhouse. I would like to grow some broad beans but by the time I finished digging and clearing the plot it may be too late for them. 



dave r said:


> I've not done much yet, cut the grass, pruned the Budleigh, cleared last years dead growth of my perennial sunflowers and did some weeding, fortunately I didn't clear the old growth of my ferns, it went from a summer's 20 degree's to a winters freezing mornings in about 6 days and the old growth continues to protect the new shoots.



The weather is certainly changeable at the moment. I have started some of my Dahlias in pots, and placed them outside only for the temperature to plummet, I have been bringing them indoors at night to protect them from frost but even so the leaves have turned chlorotic, which is due to the cold, I kept a couple on the windowsill and the leaves greened up in a couple of days.

The one advantage is its to cold for the snails to make their yearly assault on my delphinium shoots.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> The weather is certainly changeable at the moment. I have started some of my Dahlias in pots, and placed them outside only for the temperature to plummet, I have been bringing them indoors at night to protect them from frost but even so the leaves have turned chlorotic, which is due to the cold, I kept a couple on the windowsill and the leaves greened up in a couple of days.
> 
> The one advantage is its to cold for the snails to make their yearly assault on my delphinium shoots.



I've got Dahlia tubers on order, it'll be the first time I've grown them, I've a Hebe in the back garden which is looking sorry for itself at the moment, the frost has got it, it should perk up as the weather warms up.


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2021)

Just spent three hours potting seeds.

Greenhouse now ready. Carrots, raddish, broccoli, courgette, cucumber, tomatoes, kale, marigolds, stock, busy lizzie, sunflowers, lettuce and loads more.


----------



## jowwy (11 Apr 2021)

Top work @fossyant ....im going direct sow this year, as i have no greenhouse at the moment


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2021)

Some more work. Popped to screwfix for two outside sockets. They run along with the armoured cable for about 4 feet, then one into the garage wall socket, and the other through some pvc pipe into the greenhouse. In the garage they are plugged into separate RCDs. 

Got an electric fan heater on setting one, about 12c, to help the seeds germinate.

Set me back £50. Sockets £24, 6 x switched Extension, £12, 2x RCDs £14 and 4 plugs (some spare). Already had the cable.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (11 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Greenhouse now ready. Carrots, raddish, broccoli, courgette, cucumber, tomatoes, kale, marigolds, stock, busy lizzie, sunflowers, lettuce and loads more.




Crikey do you have a mega sized veg bed in your garden 

Fair play, your clearly very practical, I am very envious


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Crikey do you have a mega sized veg bed in your garden
> 
> Fair play to your clearly very practical, I am very envious



Just those two raised beds on the decking, of which one has strawberries in. Got lots of pots though.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (11 Apr 2021)

Raised beds are great for drainage, accessibility and bad backs, something I may consider in the future on my allotment..


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2021)

I am by no means a gardener, but have attempted some very minor planting over the winter, and have a couple of small Acers that I am keeping in containers. 
Am actually enjoying it so far, and am putting a few more evergreen shrubs in this week. 

Also planted a small tree to attract more birds. 

Pics once things start to bloom


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2021)

Last year I ordered a lean to greenhouse. It took an age to materialise.
Its been up since December. I need more staging already.

I‘m looking forward to toms and chillis. Dahlias are shooting, morning glories potted on, parsley potted on

pictures from a few weeks ago


----------



## jowwy (12 Apr 2021)

My veg plot is coming along....

the planter in the middle, each section is 90x120, 300mm deep, the two black planters at the back are 240x60 and 450mm deep......the planters either side if the pergola are 90x45 and 400mm deep


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

Parcel arrived today, my Dahlia tubers, I've never tried growing them before so its a voyage of discovery, they're on the kitchen window sill at the moment and destined for the front garden in a few weeks time.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

Boring but essential stuff for me. Our lawn is pretty awful and we took a load of thorny bushes and brambles out when we moved in last year.

We've dug over the mud, taken weeds out, levelled and added some sand and fertiliser. We want to seed that and also re-seed the lawn.

I've read that you can do that in either spring or autumn, but that autumn is best as soil is warmer, less need to water and weeds start dying off rather than go mad from spring.

Anyone else done this and got any advice? I am inclined to wait till autumn as not keen to put the whole lawn out of commission this summer especially, as it'll be nice for my lad to have his friends over and play on the garden...


----------



## jowwy (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Boring but essential stuff for me. Our lawn is pretty awful and we took a load of thorny bushes and brambles out when we moved in last year.
> 
> We've dug over the mud, taken weeds out, levelled and added some sand and fertiliser. We want to seed that and also re-seed the lawn.
> 
> ...


if using new seed whether its spring or autumn, you need to ensure the seed doesnt dry out and die.......so in autumn you need to water at least 3 times a day, in spring a lot less as the ground is wetter


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Parcel arrived today, my Dahlia tubers, I've never tried growing them before so its a voyage of discovery, they're on the kitchen window sill at the moment and destined for the front garden in a few weeks time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 583505
> ...


I assume your starting them off in the pots. If so plant them with the top of the tuber showing, level with the surface of the compost. Also keep the compost barely moist until they have a shoot with leaves unfolded, it's easy to overwater and for the tuber to rot off. If you are starting them off indoors position somewhere light but not near a radiator. You can probably get away with a greenhouse or coldframe once it warms up a bit.

Harden them off mid May and when planted protect them from slugs and snails, they love Dahlias. If planting in the ground base dress with growmore or fish blood and bone. If growing in pots feed with a tomato fertilizer.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I assume your starting them off in the pots. If so plant them with the top of the tuber showing, level with the surface of the compost. Also keep the compost barely moist until they have a shoot with leaves unfolded, it's easy to overwater and for the tuber to rot off. If you are starting them off indoors position somewhere light but not near a radiator. You can probably get away with a greenhouse or coldframe once it warms up a bit.
> 
> Harden them off mid May and when planted protect them from slugs and snails, they love Dahlias. If planting in the ground base dress with growmore or fish blood and bone. If growing in pots feed with a tomato fertilizer.



Thank you.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (12 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just spent three hours potting seeds.



So good!
The only thing I like more than sowing seeds is seeing them germinate.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> So good!
> The only thing I like more than sowing seeds is seeing them germinate.



You should have heard me cursing the tiny seeds. Way too small.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2021)

@dave r what variety is it? I couldn’t quite see the label.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> @dave r what variety is it? I couldn’t quite see the label.



Dahlia Dwarf Unwin Mixed.


----------



## Hicky (16 Apr 2021)

This task has been delayed due to the strange weather, luckily the f/inlaw is here to help this weekend. The greenhouse needs washing and tidying ready for young plants.
I've dug one flowerbed ready for some bedding plants already, I was given loads of Dahlia tubers so I have to find somewhere for them to go shortly once they're grown on.
I have 10 Alder trees to transplant to our local fishery and two Acers to grow on into larger pots for another year so they're strong enough to survive the dogs which will make three of differing colours.
I'm digging over a barren patch to create a living Willow obelisk for sweet pea to grow up which can be seen from mine and the neighbours windows. I'm trying to convince her indoors to let me put a fedge along the grass to keep the dogs off it, not luck so far. Only a short walk away is an abundance of willow I can prune for myself.
I've got to scarify and over seed what I amusingly call the lawn, we suffer terribly with moss and next doors garden is 99% moss so its an annual losing battle.
Raised Veg beds are on the table soon however they can wait for a week or so.
All shrubs have been pruned and are showing much stronger flowering already, unfortunately while pruning the hedge I disturbed a nest full of eggs so I have a patch untouched but hopefully the mother returned and they survived. There's a nest box high up on a tree I put about 2M away the bloody bird could of used. There's one next to the garage door which is a busy area, we've had blue tits in there two years in a row. The feeders are now being hammered however the nuts are untouched.


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2021)

Might as well ask this here as it seems as good a place as any. 

Which is more suitable for creating borders, a multi purpose compost or top soil?


----------



## Hicky (16 Apr 2021)

potsy said:


> Might as well ask this here as it seems as good a place as any.
> 
> Which is more suitable for creating borders, a multi purpose compost or top soil?


What are you putting in it, flowers or veg and what volume/size borders?


----------



## jowwy (18 Apr 2021)

Finished off the veggie plot yesterday.....all ready for planting up


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2021)

Hicky said:


> What are you putting in it, flowers or veg and what volume/size borders?


Just flowers/shrubs, no veg. 
I would say 500mm deep and around 7m length in all.


----------



## jowwy (18 Apr 2021)

potsy said:


> Just flowers/shrubs, no veg.
> I would say 500mm deep and around 7m length in all.


Top soil to fill up to around 80% and then a good all purpose compost for the rest and a bark topping to stop weed growth......


----------



## midlife (18 Apr 2021)

Shop around for top soil, price is pretty random for a Dumpy Bag round here.


----------



## jowwy (18 Apr 2021)

And thats the pyramid stage complete


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

potsy said:


> Might as well ask this here as it seems as good a place as any.
> 
> Which is more suitable for creating borders, a multi purpose compost or top soil?


Adding any type of multi-purpose peat based "compost" is a waste of time, effort and money. There is no such thing as "peat compost" it's a marketing term.

It will do nothing to improve your soil unless you want to make it more acidic. Using peat simply adds to the ever increasing destruction of peat bogs.

What you should be adding is well rotted organic matter. This can from many different sources, garden compost, farmyard manure, spent mushroom compost, spent hops, composted bark, composted stable manure, chicken manure. Look to apply 8-10kg per square metre. If you can't obtain these locally it's surprisingly easy to buy online - yes you can buy farmyard manure online for home delivery.

Use bark as a top dressing to surpress weed growth if you must. I prefer to top dress with one of the above products. The small amount of weed which will germinate is easily removed.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Raised beds are great for drainage, accessibility and bad backs, something I may consider in the future on my allotment..


Pallet collars are your friend. They stack, they fold flat when not in use, they are cheap and the preservative used in any modern collar is safe.
After the plants have got some height I install cheapo aliexpress irrigation dripper lines and cover the soil with hay to control weeds and keep the water in. 
The only thing I cannot do is drive a rotovator through them in late winter, next winter I will cover them with black poly to keep the soil loose.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Boring but essential stuff for me. Our lawn is pretty awful and we took a load of thorny bushes and brambles out when we moved in last year.
> 
> We've dug over the mud, taken weeds out, levelled and added some sand and fertiliser. We want to seed that and also re-seed the lawn.
> 
> ...



You can sow grass seed in both autumn and spring. Autumn is considered the better option as the ground is warm and moist and the young grass will have the winter and early spring to establish before you want to start using the lawn. The difficulty with establishing a lawn in spring is you will need to water regularly and should we head in to an early spring and long summer the grass may struggle to establish itself.

If you have young children who want to use the garden I would let them enjoy themselves through the summer and look to establish the grass in autumn when they are less likely to want to be outside.



jowwy said:


> if using new seed whether its spring or autumn, you need to ensure the seed doesnt dry out and die.......so in autumn you need to water at least 3 times a day, in spring a lot less as the ground is wetter


 Generally speaking the ground is damper in autumn and will become increasingly damper as the season progresses towards winter. There is no need to water three times a day, should the ground be so dry that this becomes necessary much of the water will either run off or evaporate.


----------



## jowwy (18 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You can sow grass seed in both autumn and spring. Autumn is considered the better option as the ground is warm and moist and the young grass will have the winter and early spring to establish before you want to start using the lawn. The difficulty with establishing a lawn in spring is you will need to water regularly and should we head in to an early spring and long summer the grass may struggle to establish itself.
> 
> If you have young children who want to use the garden I would let them enjoy themselves through the summer and look to establish the grass in autumn when they are less likely to want to be outside.
> 
> ...


But also grass starts to stop growing as head out of autumn and into winter, so if the new seeds dont germinate, you’ve wasted your money.........ive done both and right now my spring grass is establishing a hell if a lot better than the autumn grass did.

but hey, we all have different opinions and views.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> But also grass starts to stop growing as head out of autumn and into winter, so if the new seeds dont germinate, you’ve wasted your money.........ive done both and right now my spring grass is establishing a hell if a lot better than the autumn grass did.
> 
> but hey, we all have different opinions and views.


The point I quoted you on was the need to water three times a day in autumn. Regardless of the time of year if the seed bed is in a condition where it needs watering three times the ground was probably to dry to consider sowing in the first place.

In a very warm dry autumn once a day could be needed but if seed sowing took place under the correct conditions this would be unusual. Generally if soil is in the correct condition a gentle watering every 3-4 days is adequate.


----------



## Tribansman (18 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You can sow grass seed in both autumn and spring. Autumn is considered the better option as the ground is warm and moist and the young grass will have the winter and early spring to establish before you want to start using the lawn. The difficulty with establishing a lawn in spring is you will need to water regularly and should we head in to an early spring and long summer the grass may struggle to establish itself.
> 
> If you have young children who want to use the garden I would let them enjoy themselves through the summer and look to establish the grass in autumn when they are less likely to want to be outside.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, great advice and information. Will wait till autumn and hope it germinates ok 👍


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks for this, great advice and information. Will wait till autumn and hope it germinates ok 👍


Personally and i have done, is get it done now and enjoy the new garden during the summer........


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (19 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Pallet collars are your friend. They stack, they fold flat when not in use, they are cheap and the preservative used in any modern collar is safe.
> After the plants have got some height I install cheapo aliexpress irrigation dripper lines and cover the soil with hay to control weeds and keep the water in.
> The only thing I cannot do is drive a rotovator through them in late winter, next winter I will cover them with black poly to keep the soil loose.
> View attachment 584609


Sorry if this sounds like a daft question but where do you source these pallet collars, are they purchased new online or used and found locally.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> Personally and i have done, is get it done now and enjoy the new garden during the summer........


Thanks, but don't you have to leave it for a few months before walking on it?


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks, but don't you have to leave it for a few months before walking on it?


no - how do golf courses stay open after top dressing and re-seeding if that was the case and football pitches in the big leagues.........

ive been walking on mine all over the spring and its growing lovely with no issues


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a daft question but where do you source these pallet collars, are they purchased new online or used and found locally.


Locally. There is probably a used pallet and drum dealer in most of the big industrial areas. In my old town I bought from two places that are very competitive in price. JCS Pallets of Miles Platting and Universal Pallet Services of Gorton.
Obviously pickup is desirable as the delivery costs would make purchase uneconomical, I used to be able to get 14 euro pallet collars in an estate car.
Have a search on "used euro pallet collars", (or "EPAL" collars) I used to pay about £5 +VAT each. If they come in at less than a tenner its still a lot cheaper than buying wood and nails and having something that cannot be stowed flat for the winter if you want to re-amend the soil en masse and of course they stack properly if you want to increase depth. 
They come in sizes EUR1 120X80CM, EUR2/3 120X100CM, EUR4 80X60CM. Any you buy should have the "IPPC" logo branded on usually next to other specs concerning sustainability or unique identifier codes.
If they have "MB" branded on them then leave well alone, it is an identifier for Methyl Bromide, there are probably very few of those in pallet fleets in developed countries now. Avoid any with heavy staining, the stains could be anything that you do not want in a vegetable garden.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks for this, great advice and information. Will wait till autumn and hope it germinates ok 👍


There is nothing to stop you from other maintenance before the autumn, once the grass starts growing strongly it would appreciate a dethatch or even more aggressive scarification, hire shops may have what you need.
You can overseed the inevitable bare and scrubby patches that show after all the weak and dead material has been removed but yes you will have to use a sprinkler every day when the sun gets strong or walk round your lawn with a watering can fitted with rose if the patches are small.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Apr 2021)

Currently hardening off Tomato Red currant (from a seed swap), Semaroh sweet pepper and 8-ball courgettes. Hopefully they'll all go in baskets and/or pots.
Planted cucamelon seeds at the weekend (more from the seed swap) and planted the strawberry plug plants in their hanging baskets.

Next door's new fence has created space for me to fix baskets & planters & created even more of a sun trap


----------



## Hicky (19 Apr 2021)

@potsy Top soil, cheaper by a mile. If you're really keen make sure the PH level is correct for the flower etc. If really really keen find a chicken farm and get a load of chicken sh*te and dig that in.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2021)

Micro irrigation system and a pond pump ordered for less than £48. Pond pump has enough power to lift upto 2.5m, which is over the roof height of the greenhouse where the pipes will run from.


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2021)

Grass path is growing back lovely and done first coat of paint on the man cave doors and windows......


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

A "winter" pansy question.
In order for some winter colour we planted these in 4 beds.
Did all the prep etc.
Very disappointing show.
Then last week they went mad


They are even better this week.
Any ideas why or how long they will last ??


----------



## Hicky (20 Apr 2021)

@Dave7 No idea, I've had a handing basket in a shaded area over winter. The plants are doing well but haven't flowered. I was thinking of emptying it and starting again but I'll hold off a while having seen this!


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A "winter" pansy question.
> In order for some winter colour we planted these in 4 beds.
> Did all the prep etc.
> Very disappointing show.
> ...



They flower for ages !


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2021)

I have seedlings ! Whoop !!!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> They flower for ages !


Can you define "ages".....just a little.
I bought them as they were advertised to give colour over winter


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can you define "ages".....just a little.
> I bought them as they were advertised to give colour over winter



They flower in Spring for months - our's have picked up now and I think they are partially hardy so may last next year as we've got some flowering that we didn't plant this year.


Gardening website answer:-


About Pansy Plant Flowering 

If you wonder “when do pansies bloom,” brace yourself for a long answer to a short question. Different pansies have different pansy flowering seasons in different regions. And many can last in your garden for many, many months. Pansies are known to prefer cool temperatures with thick layers of sunshine. Generally, this means that these easy-care, colorful flowers do best during winter in southern regions, throughout summer in cooler northern regions and during both spring and fall in areas in between. In many areas, pansies are grown as annuals. Gardeners extend pansy bloom time by starting the plants indoors. You can plant pansies in the fall in cold-winter regions and there is a good chance these tough plants will survive to flower in early spring.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Pansy Bloom Time: When Is Pansy Flowering Season https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/flowers/pansy/pansy-flowering-season.htm


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> They flower in Spring for months - our's have picked up now and I think they are partially hardy so may last next year as we've got some flowering that we didn't plant this year.
> 
> 
> Gardening website answer:-
> ...


Well that is certainly what ours have done.
Thanks.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

It don't look like much but there is six hours without pause work in this out of focus image, i'm knackered.
Potatoes, garlic, onions and shallots all various varieties.
It's the thin stony end of my vegetable plot and looks poor but four years of growing and amendments and the soil is still calciferous but it gets looser and darker each year.
The other end which is really the vegetable plot proper is totally different soil due to alluvial matter from a long defunct small river.






Down the middle will be paved with one of those bales tomorrow, I have an intense dislike of weeding.


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Apr 2021)

Three of my gardening “assistants “ in the middle of the autumn raspberries. They are very good at eating smaller slugs and snails but they do like eating some plants. 
Waiting for some vegetable seeds to arrive this week- yellow courgette, butternut squash, sweetcorn, beetroot and carrots. Already planted some beans and round courgettes just need a plan to protect them all from the hens and dogs. Louis the spaniel enjoyed some purple sprouting broccoli this week!


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

Ohh, a day early on the delivery. I'll get this set up as we're at the caravan at weekend and I won't need to ask the teens to water the greenhouse.

Micro irrigation system using a timer and a pond pump from the water butt.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well that is certainly what ours have done.
> Thanks.



Keep them watered and they will go for ages, ours are still going strong.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

All done..


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> All done..
> 
> View attachment 585162
> 
> ...


You've been busy.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Apr 2021)

There will be no wandering around with a propane bottle on a trolley this year. I have a small grill on a stick for torching anything between the onions but hoeing pathways or burning them is time costly. 




The farmer actually dropped that bale with the correct unwind direction praise be.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

The Dhalia tubers have been moved to the boxroom window sill and I've now got sweet peas on the kitchen window sill, two trays of perennials and two trays of annuals, I'm taking a chance with the perennials, the packet of seeds is several years old. I have trouble growing Clematis here, lots of problems with Clematis wilt, so I'm going to plant some sweet peas, something I haven't done for a while.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> You've been busy.



Saves me forgetting to water stuff. It's mainly for when we are at the caravan at weekends. The pond pump gives just enough pressure - would be better off mains. I've got 25m of micro hose left and a load of drippers. The outside socket will be on a timer (at the plug in the garage - the sockets are effectively 'extension leads' and plugged into an RCD

I think I'll link up the hanging baskets when they go up and maybe buy another kit for £18. I'll have these on mains and a timer I think for when we go away. 

It's the only issue with going to the caravan at weekends - hot weather can nearly kill off your pots with no watering for a few days.

Just need to look after all the seedlings, and we might actually get some veg and flowers.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Saves me forgetting to water stuff. It's mainly for when we are at the caravan at weekends. The pond pump gives just enough pressure - would be better off mains. I've got 25m of micro hose left and a load of drippers. The outside socket will be on a timer (at the plug in the garage - the sockets are effectively 'extension leads' and plugged into an RCD
> 
> I think I'll link up the hanging baskets when they go up and maybe buy another kit for £18. I'll have these on mains and a timer I think for when we go away.
> 
> ...


A day away can kill your plants here in August
I bought a load of irrigation stuff from Ali a couple of years ago and it works a treat. Even the Ali timer with the 4 way manifold, I have to soak the manifold in vinegar occasionally as the valves won't shut due to the ridiculous amount of carbonates in the water. 
A friend and I dug a narrow trench to bury 30M of polythene 12mm pipe as I got fed up with scorch marks on the grass after leaving the hose out. 
It was not much fun digging a trench. It's not deep enough to be safe from frost so I blow it out in the autumn. 
I put a meter on the supply to the underground pipe and on a day when everything on the plot starts to wilt I use 550L.
If I was not so lazy I would catch the water off the barn roof and pump that from 1,000L cubes, I should do as I am on a meter! I have a decent well and somewhere a well pump but as I said I am lazy by nature.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just need to look after all the seedlings, and we might actually get some veg and flowers.


With the effort you put in only a summer of continual dark skies will deprive you of a harvest and something nice to look at


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2021)

Extra shelf space added today on a spare piece of wall


----------



## jowwy (25 Apr 2021)

My fruit trees are coming on nicely

plum tree





Apple tree





Cherry tree


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2021)

Just -re-potted over 50 "baby plum" tomatoe plants. These were the 'left over' seeds my wife grew on tissue paper from when we sliced a load of tomatoes prepping a meal just to try.

Good job we like tomatoes. Actually bought two 'normal sized' tomatoe plants. Some seeds not germinating yet, but broad beans, carrots, marrigold, raddish, lettuce all on the way.


----------



## jowwy (27 Apr 2021)

My grass is growing back well, but i did put down another 2kg of seed over the weekend to help fill in the patches......also started to re-paint the decking steps


----------



## jowwy (27 Apr 2021)

Just repotted a magnolia tree into a bigger 100ltr planter........now looks a lot better as the pot it was in, looked way too small.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> My fruit trees are coming on nicely
> 
> plum tree
> View attachment 585763
> ...


A good way to grow apples so they don't take up too much space is in a cordon like the below. You need to choose a variety which fruits on the spur but they do look incredibly beautiful, a feature in their own right. Extremely productive aswell. These were only two years old, bought discounted from Aldi.


----------



## jowwy (28 Apr 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> A good way to grow apples so they don't take up too much space is in a cordon like the below. You need to choose a variety which fruits on the spur but they do look incredibly beautiful, a feature in their own right. Extremely productive aswell. These were only two years old, bought discounted from Aldi.
> View attachment 586243


I want my trees to grow, to help with privacey within the garden. They are of the dwarf variety anyway, so will only grow to around 6/8ft......but thanks for the info


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Interesting, there's supposed to be 3 loose root Geranium Salome in there somewhere.

https://www.jparkers.co.uk/geranium-salome-1






Found them






Potted up and now on the kitchen window sill next to the Sweet Peas


----------



## midlife (29 Apr 2021)

Another quite hard frost again this morning. . Quite a few plants and shrubs have suffered. The magnolia flowers have now gone completely brown.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2021)

Righty, timer now set on the micro irrigation system to water the seedlings for two minutes every morning ! 

I'm off to the caravan so won't be able to supervise, but the good lady is home so she can double check it's done the job. Only doing two minutes as the plants are either in the 'soil' or within a larger tray with capillary matting and don't want to over water them. Will increase the time once everything is planted on.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting, there's supposed to be 3 loose root Geranium Salome in there somewhere.
> 
> https://www.jparkers.co.uk/geranium-salome-1
> 
> ...


If you like Geraniums, one to definitely consider is the variety Rozanne. It produces sterile flowers, so just keeps producing from Late May right up to late autumn.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> If you like Geraniums, one to definitely consider is the variety Rozanne. It produces sterile flowers, so just keeps producing from Late May right up to late autumn.



This one I've just brought flowers May to September.

"Salome is a wonderful hardy Geranium variety that produces unique lilac and purple bi-colour flowers. The outer petals are a soft lilac with veining that radiates from the deep purple centres. Perfect for low borders, rockeries or patio containers. Height 30cm, spread up to 80cm. Flowers May to October. First grade loose rooted plants supplied."

The ones I've already got flower in May and thats it unless I cut them right back when they've finished flowering, if I do that I'll get more flowers in September.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> This one I've just brought flowers May to September.
> 
> "Salome is a wonderful hardy Geranium variety that produces unique lilac and purple bi-colour flowers. The outer petals are a soft lilac with veining that radiates from the deep purple centres. Perfect for low borders, rockeries or patio containers. Height 30cm, spread up to 80cm. Flowers May to October. First grade loose rooted plants supplied."
> 
> The ones I've already got flower in May and thats it unless I cut them right back when they've finished flowering, if I do that I'll get more flowers in September.


I will take a look at this variety. I can always find room for an extra Geranium


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2021)

Just did a quick strim around the garden as to not disturb all my new grass seed thats growing. Does a look a lot better now thats done.

also decided to tray up the lettuce, cauliflower, strawberries, onions and brocolli. Start them in the house as we are still getting frosts up here and the odd dash of snow.


----------



## jowwy (1 May 2021)

Just spent a few hours building up the composter with 4x1 timbers and 2x2 bracing…….will add some pics later


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Parcel arrived today, my Dahlia tubers, I've never tried growing them before so its a voyage of discovery, they're on the kitchen window sill at the moment and destined for the front garden in a few weeks time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 583505
> ...



I've got 4 out of 5 that have grown, the 5th one looks dead, I've left it on the window sill for now, the other 4 are now hardening off out the back, I'll bring them in at night.


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2021)

Im all cloched up and ready for whatever the weather brings


----------



## Tribansman (2 May 2021)

Now that we've hopefully seen the end of the frosts and as plenty of rain in the forecast for the next few days, we planted out some shrubs this afternoon, mostly fuschias from seed but also a lupin and a something-or-other that produces lovely scarlet flowers from the garden centre.

Just hope the various wild valerian we've left in (took out loads, was pretty wild when we moved in last year!) don't take over.

Before





Now


----------



## jowwy (4 May 2021)

Not a happy bunny this evening……looks like i got an infestation of couch grass. Could have come in from the new topsoil i added, which was from a farm in somerset according to the suppliers.

looks like a may need to glysophate my whole back lawn and start again


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> Not a happy bunny this evening……looks like i got an infestation of couch grass. Could have come in from the new topsoil i added, which was from a farm in somerset according to the suppliers.
> 
> looks like a may need to glysophate my whole back lawn and start again



Any possibility of pulling it out - how bad ?


----------



## jowwy (4 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Any possibility of pulling it out - how bad ?


Ive pulled a fair chunk of it out of the borders earlier that was starting to sprout, luckily the roots were just under the mulch and not deep into the soil……but it looks like i have a fair few larger clumps in the lawn, which will be harder to remove by hand. I may just spray a little over those clumps and then add some topsoil/compost/seed mix to these areas after a week or so and see if that works


----------



## jowwy (5 May 2021)

after spending an hour this morning checking through the garden i realised how rife the couch grass was in my lawn……so the bullet has been bit and the whole lawn has been glyso’d (except the new grass on the path) and will be re-top soiled and seeded in about 7/14 days

at least in know then there is no couch in my garden and if it comes in from elsewhere i can catch it and kill off the odd bit if needed


----------



## jowwy (7 May 2021)

Lettuce and brocollis have been planted out into the cloche……….happy chappy


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> after spending an hour this morning checking through the garden i realised how rife the couch grass was in my lawn……so the bullet has been bit and the whole lawn has been glyso’d (except the new grass on the path) and will be re-top soiled and seeded in about 7/14 days
> 
> at least in know then there is no couch in my garden and if it comes in from elsewhere i can catch it and kill off the odd bit if needed


I think you should consider waiting at least three weeks to be sure the couch is controlled. Be prepared for having to spray a second time. I don't know how large your lawn is but after going for the nuclear option it would be worth forking through to physically remove any root you find. In my experience this is by far the best couch control method.


----------



## jowwy (11 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I think you should consider waiting at least three weeks to be sure the couch is controlled. Be prepared for having to spray a second time. I don't know how large your lawn is but after going for the nuclear option it would be worth forking through to physically remove any root you find. In my experience this is by far the best couch control method.


Thats whats im going to do paul…..but my garden is 25mtrs by 15mtrs, so not a quick task. I have some more resolva 24 coming in the next few days for a 2nd blast, used 3ltrs the first time around, so bought another 5ltrs


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2021)

I have been advised to add vermiculite to the large pots that I have on the patio.

What percentage of compost/soil/vermiculite do you use in your large pots? The instructions on the bag say 50/50 compost/vermiculite
but that seems to me to be too much vermiculite. What does the panel suggest?


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have been advised to add vermiculite to the large pots that I have on the patio.
> 
> What percentage of compost/soil/vermiculite do you use in your large pots? The instructions on the bag say 50/50 compost/vermiculite
> but that seems to me to be too much vermiculite. What does the panel suggest?


50/50 is OK but from a cost aspect I would use less. Just be aware that while vermiculite aids drainage from the compost it also retains water in itself. It may sound daft but this does mean it's possible to overwater this mixture in the same way as any other mix.

Personally I would still put crocks of some sort in the bottom. This would always be my first choice for good drainage and reducing compost volumes in containers. I wouldn't use vermiculite or similar.


----------



## postman (12 May 2021)

Knackered I was going to have a potter about in the garden.But I got carried away.Only job to do was dig five holes,and put the bulbs of the pots in to them.Well I did that then I binned a load leaves,decided to tidy up behind the compost bins,then I weeded neighbours land and cut his hedge.I got carried away,but now on top of everything and time to rest.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2021)

Things like verbena and nemesia were evicted from the greenhouse at the weekend.

Some things are growing frustratingly slow in the greenhouse. Just had power fitted last weekend, a little late for this year, but the cold nights have been hindering the plants.

I’m also frustrated with the quality of compost available locally. I may have to go back to the expensive stuff I was used to when Corpus payed the bill! I’ll save my pocket money up I think....


----------



## jowwy (13 May 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> Things like verbena and nemesia were evicted from the greenhouse at the weekend.
> 
> Some things are growing frustratingly slow in the greenhouse. Just had power fitted last weekend, a little late for this year, but the cold nights have been hindering the plants.
> 
> ...


Would love a set-up like that


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> Things like verbena and nemesia were evicted from the greenhouse at the weekend.
> 
> Some things are growing frustratingly slow in the greenhouse. Just had power fitted last weekend, a little late for this year, but the cold nights have been hindering the plants.
> 
> ...



Thats a lovely setup, unfortunately I don't have room for something like that.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 May 2021)

@dave r @jowwy when my mum died the majority of the inheritance I received was spent on a divorce.....

But I did end up buying one or two nice things. The greenhouse being one of them.

Once seeds etc are grown on and all outside, the left side will be my chilli growing area. Can’t wait.


----------



## jowwy (14 May 2021)

Its been nice and dry today. So planted put my purple bulbed spring onions and my cauliflower. That was lunchtime and then this afternoon i sprayed some more glysophate all over the grass and the couch is now dying off in spades…….


----------



## jowwy (15 May 2021)

The glysophate doing its job


----------



## midlife (15 May 2021)

That looks better than my lawn lol


----------



## postman (16 May 2021)

Just cut the lawn,guess what it's just thrown two showers since lucky lucky.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

Spoiler











Contains a photo of a dead crittur 🐀 
Is/was it a mouse or a rat?


----------



## postman (16 May 2021)

Ok ok I won't cut the lawn again on your day Lord,so cut out the hailstones,two sets this afternoon,what next locusts I only cut the lawn.


----------



## AndreaJ (16 May 2021)

Managed to get some seeds planted outside, radish, beetroot, carrots and cauliflower. Unfortunately I had an audience but hopefully my carefully placed chicken wire will stop them digging everything up! 
And some pictures of spring flowers


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouse


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mouse


Thanks. That's better than rats in the shed, then..


----------



## jowwy (16 May 2021)

Put the rest of my shed guttering up, put the down pipe into the compost pit


----------



## midlife (16 May 2021)

Just out of curiosity why not fill a barrel with the rainwater for watering?


----------



## jowwy (17 May 2021)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity why not fill a barrel with the rainwater for watering?


i am on the other side of the cave……….i dont have room for one on that side, as its the access point to get behind the cave


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> Put the rest of my shed guttering up, put the down pipe into the compost pit
> 
> View attachment 589160


Can I ask have you got very good drainage from your compost pit?

If a compost heap gets too wet the natural composting process will slow down considerably or even stop. My compost heap is covered to prevent rain soaking it.


----------



## jowwy (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask have you got very good drainage from your compost pit?
> 
> If a compost heap gets too wet the natural composting process will slow down considerably or even stop. My compost heap is covered to prevent rain soaking it.


its has real good drainage, its on a bed of gravel and drains real quick. 

To be honest though i have only just built it and the pipe at the moment drains into the gravel at the back of the pit and not directly onto the waste......im not really bothered if i don't get anything, its just that area needed tidying up and i needed somewhere to put all my grass clippings as my council wont collect them all.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2021)

@AndreaJ nice Pleione!


----------



## AndreaJ (18 May 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> @AndreaJ nice Pleione!


Thanks, they are kept well away from marauding hens and dogs!


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

Some improvements to the patio. MrsF gets a big discount from her employers, gas fire pit and rattan set from them. 

Awning was my present to MrsF for her birthday and the rope table was home made from tyres.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

Greenhouse and plants coming on. Not done so well with cucumber, courgette and some flowers which just didn't take off. Far too many tomatoes though.


----------



## postman (19 May 2021)

I have just said to Mrs P it was a shame we did not get her a 12 x 10 greenhouse this year is the best it has looked in ages.She is having a great time.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 May 2021)

I built an archway and surrounding trellis last year, so this year I thought I'd grow some half hardy climbers up it (cobaea). They germinated well, but when I put outside to harden off they've obviously felt the chill. This happens every time and they don't really recover which is why I don't usually bother with half hardy stuff. The sweet peas will have to do (together with a rose and two honeysuckles).


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2021)

Took the day off today to enjoy some sun in the garden and built pergola no.3

The grass is nearly all dead now, so will soon turn it over, re-topsoil and seed


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 May 2021)

I was taking stock in my garden today and noting what I had lost over the winter. It was a harsh winter and the spring wasn't too much better. Shrubs lost - cistus, ceanothus, penstemon (red, the others are fine), salvia (two types), kalmia, a hebe is looking none too bright, an escallonia looks a shadow of last year and, most oddly, one of my asparagus crowns seems to have given up the ghost. The shrubs don't surprise me, but the asparagus is odd, there are two crowns right beside it which are producing well.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I was taking stock in my garden today and noting what I had lost over the winter. It was a harsh winter and the spring wasn't too much better. Shrubs lost - cistus, ceanothus, penstemon (red, the others are fine), salvia (two types), kalmia, a hebe is looking none too bright, an escallonia looks a shadow of last year and, most oddly, one of my asparagus crowns seems to have given up the ghost. The shrubs don't surprise me, but the asparagus is odd, there are two crowns right beside it which are producing well.



You might find the Salvia is just late getting started, I've got three in my garden, two are fine and got new growth on them a few weeks ago, one showed no sign of growth till this week when a little bit of green just started to show.


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You might find the Salvia is just late getting started, I've got three in my garden, two are fine and got new growth on them a few weeks ago, one showed no sign of growth till this week when a little bit of green just started to show.


I got loads of plants growing…..but dont ask me what they are lol

but my betroot, brocolli, cauliflower, lettuce and spring onions are growing well


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You might find the Salvia is just late getting started, I've got three in my garden, two are fine and got new growth on them a few weeks ago, one showed no sign of growth till this week when a little bit of green just started to show.


I've been keeping my fingers crossed, but I think the salvias have gone. One in particular was very old and woody (there was a tiny section showing green so I've saved that). It's a shame because last year they were magnificent, almost forming a hedge. The last hurrah I guess.
I think last winter was too windy, temp down to minus 6 on occasions and add a bit of wind chill, there were several icy blasts, I'm quite exposed where I am.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've been keeping my fingers crossed, but I think the salvias have gone. One in particular was very old and woody (there was a tiny section showing green so I've saved that). It's a shame because last year they were magnificent, almost forming a hedge. The last hurrah I guess.
> I think last winter was too windy, temp down to minus 6 on occasions and add a bit of wind chill, there were several icy blasts, I'm quite exposed where I am.



Thats sad, mind you I like the idea of a Salvia hedge, I've got a Lavender Hedge down along side the front path, its been there a long time now and is looking a bit sorry for its self.


----------



## Poacher (20 May 2021)

Salvias and penstemons may be wiped out by a harsh winter, but the good news is that cuttings taken in autumn root easily and overwinter well under cover, although they tend to get a bit leggy. If the parent plant has succumbed you have replacements; if it comes through you have plants to give away (or sell, if you're that hard-nosed!).


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

I have a little puzzle here, I've three Dahlias out the front, two of them are being left alone by the local wildlife, the third is getting seriously eaten, so far slug and snail patrols, neighbors must think I'm weird, scrabbling around in the flower bed with a torch late at night, have revealed nothing, buggers must have a good hiding place, I shall have to keep looking for them.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I have a little puzzle here, I've three Dahlias out the front, two of them are being left alone by the local wildlife, the third is getting seriously eaten, so far slug and snail patrols, neighbors must think I'm weird, scrabbling around in the flower bed with a torch late at night, have revealed nothing, buggers must have a good hiding place, I shall have to keep looking for them.


put down slug pellets.....no more worries or scrabbling around at night with a torch


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> put down slug pellets.....no more worries or scrabbling around at night with a torch



I will, as a last resort, but for now I'll try not to use them.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> put down slug pellets.....no more worries or scrabbling around at night with a torch


Please don't use slug pellets, harmful to wildlife, especially hedgehogs (who need all the help they can get, numbers in serious decline).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I will, as a last resort, but for now I'll try not to use them.


Have you tried beer traps, or half grapefruit or melon skins? If you're not seeing slugs are you sure they're the culprits? Could it be mice or rabbits?


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Have you tried beer traps, or half grapefruit or melon skins? If you're not seeing slugs are you sure they're the culprits? Could it be mice or rabbits?



I'm on the edge of a big city and don't see mice or rabbits, but yes, I'm inclined to suspect it might not be slugs or snails, theres not a big slug and snail population here and I don't usually have problems with them, thats why I'm trying to catch them in the act, we do however have a small population of Grass Hoppers in the garden though I haven't seen any so far this year, so theres another suspect.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Please don't use slug pellets, harmful to wildlife, especially hedgehogs (who need all the help they can get, numbers in serious decline).



I rarely use slug pellets these days, we don't have much of a population here, in the last house they were a major problem.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 May 2021)

Beer traps in the border are just as effective, less harmful to the environment and at least the molluscs die happy.


----------



## potsy (21 May 2021)

Apologies for fitting an outside tap the other day to aid general watering duties.... It hasn't stopped raining since


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2021)

potsy said:


> Apologies for fitting an outside tap the other day to aid general watering duties.... It hasn't stopped raining since


dont need any watering duties at the moment potsy lol


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2021)

Lisa’s mums tulips were purple last year...


----------



## jowwy (22 May 2021)

Spent the morning planting out the tomatoes, strawberries, runner beans and purple sprouting brocolli…….lets see how they all grow


----------



## simongt (22 May 2021)

The GLW is busy growing catnip from plugs and having fun keeping some of our cats away them - ! 😸😸
Her, the GLW's, enthusiasm is such that I now have to extend 'her' growing patch again. Still, on the bright side. less grass to cut - !


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2021)

Various small plants hardening off prior to planting out.
In the tray on the left, ten-week stocks, cosmos and regal pelargonium cuttings.
On the right, two varieties of sweet pea, leeks finally putting on some growth, venidium, some more stocks and a quarter-tray of zaluzianskia zaloocyanskya soddit, night scented phlox. This last one will be planted in troughs hung on the front garden wall for the benefit of passers-by.





In the greenhouse, two courgettes are desperate to be planted out; we've delayed because our usual supplier of well-rotted horse manure never seems to have any. Behind them are gardener's delight and pink brandywine tomatoes*. Two of each will be grown in the greenhouse and two in outside raised beds, and one of each for the neighbour. There's also two species of lemongrass back there, even though I hardly ever use it. Out of shot are aubergine and sweet pepper plants. Six melon plants are on a higher shelf. Much of the greenhouse is taken up by overwintered tender perennials such as canna, plumbago, hibiscus and agapanthus (not reliably hardy here). These will have to go outside soon to make space for food crops!





* Coincidentally the two varieties recommended for outdoors by Bob Flowerdew in this afternoons GQT. Ahead of the game again, Poacher!


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2021)

more timber arrived earlier, got the next 7 days off work.....so will be finishing the pergola seating arbor, but damn timber prices have gone up in the last few weeks


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

Lol


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 590490


will certainly feel like that over the next 7 days lol


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> will certainly feel like that over the next 7 days lol



How's the grass progressing ?


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2021)

Just weeded and feeded the caravan lawn - think I'm going to need loads more over time. Lots of daisies in it ! I keep the lawns at home week free - easy when you are there to feed and cut them, but at the van, if you aren't there for a couple of weeks, and you've feeded it, by heck it grows. Hoping to tackle the weeds this year as we are there most weekends.


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> How's the grass progressing ?


im starting the removal of all the dead grass tomorrow.....as it needs to dry out a bit. then i got a tonne of topsoil, compost and sharp sand to spread over the top before re-seeding


----------



## potsy (25 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> im starting the removal of all the dead grass tomorrow.....as it needs to dry out a bit. then i got a tonne of topsoil, compost and sharp sand to spread over the top before re-seeding


What does the sand do? 
Interested as I'm trying to improve a small patch of my lawn.


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2021)

potsy said:


> What does the sand do?
> Interested as I'm trying to improve a small patch of my lawn.


It should help with drainage, as i got some clay soil that needs breaking up and a gritty sand will do that and allow water to drain through better


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 May 2021)

Anybody know how to stop cats sh1tt1ng in freshley dug soil and gravel areas, cant net it as too big (the area not next doors cat!!) Also got a dog so cant out poison down. And i fear the neighbour would hear a 12 bore goung off


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2021)

Got the arbor finished and cut the arms ready for the custom seating


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just weeded and feeded the caravan lawn - think I'm going to need loads more over time. Lots of daisies in it ! I keep the lawns at home week free - easy when you are there to feed and cut them, but at the van, if you aren't there for a couple of weeks, and you've feeded it, by heck it grows. Hoping to tackle the weeds this year as we are there most weekends.


Insect life, especially beneficial insects, need those weeds to feed on. Could you leave them in your lawn? It's only a green, flat surface. Being weed free doesn't really matter.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 May 2021)

Agree with the above. A manicured lawn to me is a sterile area, embrace the daisies, clover, self heal etc, the sounds of bees and insects is to be cherished.


----------



## jowwy (26 May 2021)

Sorry guys, but i cant stand weeds tbh......got enough flowers etc etc in the garden for birds, bees and insects


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> Sorry guys, but i cant stand weeds tbh......got enough flowers etc etc in the garden for birds, bees and insects


In all seriousness in April/May what most would deem weeds are food sources pollinating insects depend on for survival. Add to this modern plant hybrids can be sterile and of no value to insect life.

Killing out weeds also kills insects.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> Sorry guys, but i cant stand weeds tbh......got enough flowers etc etc in the garden for birds, bees and insects



Same here, abundant flowers and plants in my garden, unlike many people that just have a lawn, the grass can look good, and it's not straight, nor is it large due to the various 'planted boarders'.

Looks over the fence and the playing field is full of daises, buttercups and dandylions.


----------



## jowwy (26 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Same here, abundant flowers and plants in my garden, unlike many people that just have a lawn, the grass can look good, and it's not straight, nor is it large due to the various 'planted boarders'.
> 
> Looks over the fence and the playing field is full of daises, buttercups and dandylions.


Totally agree………im having a nice lawn, not weed riddled one. Not killing off 200sqr meters off grass to let weeds grow in it.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In all seriousness in April/May what most would deem weeds are food sources pollinating insects depend on for survival. Add to this modern plant hybrids can be sterile and of no value to insect life.
> 
> Killing out weeds also kills insects.



My grass is full of daisies and dandelions, they get cut back when I cut the grass but otherwise I leave them alone, they soon grow back. Theres a small patch of grass up the top of the back garden that I largely leave alone, if it gets too out of hand I'll give it a trim but that doesn't happen very often, its an area that I can't grow anything in, theres more bricks and rubble than soil in there, if I wanted to cultivate it I'd have dig it all out and put in fresh soil.


----------



## jowwy (26 May 2021)

Well after a days hard graft the garden looks better

24 boxes of dead grass scarified off 
18 bags of 25l topsoil
12 bags of 50l compost
10 bags of sharp sand


























All ready to add the seed now tmrw


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2021)

Two or three weeks later than usual today I'll plant out courgettes, sweet peas, climbing and dwarf French beans and runner beans.

A very difficult growing year, so cold nothing is really growing as it should and it will be interesting so see how my crops finally perform when temperatures rise.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2021)

dave r said:


> My grass is full of daisies and dandelions, they get cut back when I cut the grass but otherwise I leave them alone, they soon grow back. Theres a small patch of grass up the top of the back garden that I largely leave alone, if it gets too out of hand I'll give it a trim but that doesn't happen very often, its an area that I can't grow anything in, theres more bricks and rubble than soil in there, if I wanted to cultivate it I'd have dig it all out and put in fresh soil.


Yes, I do the same. From the time the snowdrops appear until the daisies stop flowering I mow round plants which need to be left alone for a variety of reasons. Then I just whizz the mower over the clumps and tufts to level things off. Our garden lawn is remarkably weed free but lots of moss* while the allotment grass is currently a mass of colour thanks to the daisies.

*Moss is especially good to have for the large numbers of birds which visit to pull it up for nest lining. There's so much more to a garden than relatively sterile straight lines.


----------



## jowwy (27 May 2021)

Garden all seeded, sprinklers been on a fair bit today keeping it all nice and damp………even got sun burnt

welcome to the summer


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2021)

Got a nice drizzle of warm rain falling today which will help my new grass grow……and as im using ryegrass and red fescue, i could see germination in around 4 days.


----------



## jowwy (29 May 2021)

Garden has just had its second watering of the day………..probably have to do it again around 6ish


----------



## jowwy (1 Jun 2021)

Im watering 3 to 4 times a day in this heat……hoping the rain comes tmrw when im back in the office


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jun 2021)

An Allium with ideas above its station...


----------



## jowwy (2 Jun 2021)

Baby grass shoots are starting to show…….so thats 6 days after sowing


----------



## Hicky (2 Jun 2021)

Similar thing here jowwy, I've scarified my lawn, seeded and water it each night. I'm fighting a loosing battle really as next doors lawn is basically moss. I'd love to turn the lot over to level it and start again but there would be no point in the effort nor money spent. In a few years I'd be back to where I started.
I've repotted all the veg in the greenhouse and the Toms have flourished so need picking out, my lad has helped hoe and plant lots of flower seeds and Dahlias that were gifted to us, ten pots planted too. I just have one side of the bed(large) to weed and tidy. I have donated three Alders and a couple of Hollies I was growing on to the local Primary. 
I'm also digging out our pond and the dogs are constantly jumping in and next year I'll have a toddlers safety to think of also....I'm not sure if thats going to the school yet.
I'll try and get some pics tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2021)

Not entirely happy this morning. I've found my purple sprouting is about to sprout - at 6" tall. Never had this bolt before.

I have wooly aphid in a well established box hedge. Anyone with experience of successful treatment?


----------



## jowwy (3 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not entirely happy this morning. I've found my purple sprouting is about to sprout - at 6" tall. Never had this bolt before.
> 
> I have wooly aphid in a well established box hedge. Anyone with experience of successful treatment?


no experience on the aphid........gutted on the purple sprouted, its my first time of growing them this year, so they not established for me yet

but i did just cut my 1st clump of rip and regrow lettuce


----------



## jowwy (4 Jun 2021)

All growing nicely now and its only day 8 since i seeded it all


----------



## jowwy (5 Jun 2021)

Day 9


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not entirely happy this morning. I've found my purple sprouting is about to sprout - at 6" tall. Never had this bolt before.
> 
> I have wooly aphid in a well established box hedge. Anyone with experience of successful treatment?



The only way I ever found was to just keep blasting it with a hose on very high pressure, repeatedly. I’m ll knock out the dodgy foliage too!


----------



## jowwy (9 Jun 2021)

As we had a lil bit of rain forecast, it was the ideal time to give the topsoil and new grass a lil rake over and then add some new seed and topsoil to the bare patches, its looking real good and should look like a full lawn in about 2/3wks……….


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not entirely happy this morning. I've found my purple sprouting is about to sprout - at 6" tall. Never had this bolt before.
> 
> I have wooly aphid in a well established box hedge. Anyone with experience of successful treatment?




I also had woolly aphid on my box Blasted them off with hose set on jet.


----------



## Hicky (10 Jun 2021)

Gardening gurus....my roses have what seems like whitefly and aphids. I’m reluctant to use anything as there’s plenty of songbirds etc so I hope they have a feast or am I better off using a soap solution sprayed on?


----------



## jowwy (10 Jun 2021)

Hicky said:


> Gardening gurus....my roses have what seems like whitefly and aphids. I’m reluctant to use anything as there’s plenty of songbirds etc so I hope they have a feast or am I better off using a soap solution sprayed on?


Spray with the soap solution and get rid asap……


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Jun 2021)

Never been green fingered myself, but back in the day when I was living in the UK I was partial to watching Gardener's World (Twitmarsh et al) and Ground Force. Great to watch others doing the graft and having something to show at the end, those JCB's come in handy eh. Anyhow's, recently downloaded a 4 part thing on Kew Gardens, aired on CH5. Managed to get through 2 episodes then gave up, the show was ruined by constant reminders of what's coming up next, and after the break what was covered in the previous part. One hour episodes are in effect less than half an hour of content when you remove the ads and all the other repeated bits. Shame, as it could have been a rare piece of horticultural bliss. Guess this has been a slow decline over the years with UK TV - dumbing things down and catering to viewers with the attention span of goldfish. OK - glad I got that all off my chest - rant over


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jun 2021)

Hicky said:


> Gardening gurus....my roses have what seems like whitefly and aphids. I’m reluctant to use anything as there’s plenty of songbirds etc so I hope they have a feast or am I better off using a soap solution sprayed on?


Encourage predators, the birds, ladybirds, beetles etc. Plant lavender nearby, provide food for blue tits, that sort of thing. In the meantime squash a few with your fingers.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

My Lupins have been magnificent the last few weeks, but they are going over now and I've started to deadhead, last night I'd snipped of this flower spike, gone to half seed half flower, and before I could put it in the garden waste a Bee came over to investigate the remaining flowers, I stood there with the flower spike in my hand for several minutes while this Bee investigated every remaining flower on the spike.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Jun 2021)

Hicky said:


> Gardening gurus....my roses have what seems like whitefly and aphids. I’m reluctant to use anything as there’s plenty of songbirds etc so I hope they have a feast or am I better off using a soap solution sprayed on?


Every year my roses get covered with greenfly at this time of year. I think they get blown from a neighbour's sycamore tree along with a constant drizzle of sap which cakes the cars etc. 
The roses were here when we moved in in 1993. Every year there is fine display of blooms from July to October which appear to be completely unaffected by the aphids. They are outside my dining room window which is currently my workstation and watching the daily visit of a flock of sparrows plus numerous other visits from individual blue and coal tits cheers me up no end.

So my advice is to leave them.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jun 2021)

Amazing how quick things grow with a bit of warmth and water


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2021)

My bit of extra garden looking well,painted the gate and fence today.


----------



## Milzy (11 Jun 2021)

Without starting another thread I have a new 3x2x2 planter box. What unusual shrubs or plants should I put in?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> Without starting another thread I have a new 3x2x2 planter box. What unusual shrubs or plants should I put in?


Need to know what aspect it'll have, how much sun, shade protection from winds that sort of thing.


----------



## Milzy (11 Jun 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Need to know what aspect it'll have, how much sun, shade protection from winds that sort of thing.


Shielded from winds & quite a lot of sun.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> Shielded from winds & quite a lot of sun.


Ok, sounds a good spot.

If you want a red, white display, how about escallonia. It ranges in colour from red, through pink to white. Evergreen, will take some pruning and bees and butterflies love it. 

For a yellow, blue display, how about Choisya ternata (Mexican Orange blossom). Evergreen, I particularly like "Sundance" which is bright yellow, lovely scent; will take some pruning. For the blue try ceanothus, evergreen, bees and butterflies love it. 

The escallonia, choisya and ceanothus are common, any garden centre/ nursery will have them. In a container the size you have you could underplant with other perennials or annuals and ring the changes every so often. 

For something out of the ordinary, a personal favorite of mine is lagerstroemia. Deciduous, but when the leaves are coming in spring it looks beautiful, then autumn colours are super and the bark has a sort of papery like feel to it. Another favourite for me is rhaphiolepsis (Indian Hawthorn). Just a good shape, interesting texture (no thorns). You'll have to look around for these two.

Hope this helps, I'm sure others will have their own personal recommendations.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jun 2021)

First carrots 

Slightly cheating , cos grown in a polytunnel.

Sown in mid Jan.

But worth the effort just for the scent on lifting


----------



## jowwy (12 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 593417
> 
> 
> First carrots
> ...


Thats a long growing time for stumpy carrots……


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 593417
> 
> 
> First carrots
> ...




I have to net my carrots on the allotment, otherwise the fly has a field day with them.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jun 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I have to net my carrots on the allotment, otherwise the fly has a field day with them.




Yes all the field grown carrots are netted against the fly here too..

The fly doesn't come into the tunnels so much, or at least it's still too early for them.

Sowing main crop carrot (and parsnip) this week coming 🥕🥕🥕


----------



## Poacher (12 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> Without starting another thread I have a new 3x2x2 planter box. What unusual shrubs or plants should I put in?





Tail End Charlie said:


> Ok, sounds a good spot.
> 
> If you want a red, white display, how about escallonia. It ranges in colour from red, through pink to white. Evergreen, will take some pruning and bees and butterflies love it.
> 
> ...


Worth considering for late winter fragrance is Daphne bholua.
We have Jacqueline Postill, but Perfume Ponce Princess may be even better.

PS I don't know / remember whereabouts you are, but Planthunters Fairs have some interesting specialist nurseries attending.
Often they're very small operations whose home site isn't open for visits, i.e. they exist on mail order and fairs like these.
In particular, Jurassic plants have things you won't find anywhere else, usually as tiny specimens (which keeps them relatively cheap).
Please note that I don't always agree with their definitions of hardiness!


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Thats a long growing time for stumpy carrots……



Yes the cold spring definitely held them back.


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Jun 2021)

I have been to a Planthunters Fair today at Hodnet Hall which is fairly close to me. I tend to buy plants I like then worry about where to put them so this is my next job.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

All my veggies are growing well

Brocolli







carrots






Tomatoes






Betroot







lettuce


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

And the lawn is starting to look good now too…..will get its second cut later today


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

This Campanula was brought on Tuesday morning and planted on Tuesday afternoon, its got its first flower and is covered in buds already, Thats five similar to this I've brought this summer and they've all been like this.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2021)

Its 12 months between these two pictures........shows the hardwork and changes i have made during the lockdown months


----------



## Hicky (5 Jul 2021)

The roses have been left alone however I've been picking up the dead leaves as they're blighted with black spot.
They've grow substantially and given and continue to give good blooms, one is dying off however I've planted that out(I was trying to save it in a pot until I'd moved onto a project but hey ho I'll take cuttings and make my own rose garden in time.
The dahlias are coming on a treat, the pond is gone with some considerable effort and the verbal help of next doors 7 y/o who's isolating waffling constantly at me 
I don't know what to put in its place....


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2021)

Going out weeding soon,my word this year has been a weed year.They just keep popping up.What with being away in Whitby then two days in Lancashire again doing in laws cleaning.I have looked around this morning and thought ah well its just a few hours.So all you good folk out there see you later.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

I spent yesterday afternoon in the garden, I drove past the local B & Q in the morning and they'd got a load of bedding plants on clearance, I got 25 plants for 2 quid and spent the afternoon dotting them about the garden filling gaps between the perennials.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon in the garden, I drove past the local B & Q in the morning and they'd got a load of bedding plants on clearance, I got 25 plants for 2 quid and spent the afternoon dotting them about the garden filling gaps between the perennials.


Well that explains the sudden appearance of plants in our garden Thursday,Mrs P went for lunch to a garden centre next day all these plants were in.It makes sense i like a good bargain,and the garden looks better.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2021)

Weedkiller I mentioned is Resolva comes with a handy spray gun attachement.It's the one in the blue colour and at the moment has 20% extra inside it.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Just planted out some gem lettuce and some mixed leaf rip and regrow lettuce……also harvested my first betroots as they had lifted out of the ground………


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

Having lost a large Hebe to this years late frost I was left with a gap in the border, there was a Daisy and a couple of other plants that were planted around the hebe and that was that, I had also moved one of my bush Geraniums (Cranesbills) to the front garden so I had a gap to fill, two of the Dahlias out the front were getting slaughtered by the bugs so they were moved to the back and a Vebena hastata was added, then some alpines, and I brought some bedding plants that were on offer to fill in the gaps, I'm pleased with the way its come out.


----------



## Hicky (15 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Having lost a large Hebe to this years late frost I was left with a gap in the border, there was a Daisy and a couple of other plants that were planted around the hebe and that was that, I had also moved one of my bush Geraniums (Cranesbills) to the front garden so I had a gap to fill, two of the Dahlias out the front were getting slaughtered by the bugs so they were moved to the back and a Vebena hastata was added, then some alpines, and I brought some bedding plants that were on offer to fill in the gaps, I'm pleased with the way its come out.
> 
> View attachment 599145


Whats scoffing the dahlias? I've got some out, half have been eaten and the other half haven't


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2021)

Hicky said:


> Whats scoffing the dahlias? I've got some out, half have been eaten and the other half haven't



I haven't got a clue, we don't have a big slug and snail population, I tried an Earwig trap and only got a couple, so I don't know, they got after some annuals I planted as well, they leave alone the established plants in the garden, we do have Grasshoppers in the front garden but I don't know how many or how much damage they can do.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jul 2021)

Built 2 new planters to cover the metal feet of the arbor and added some climbers to go up over the top


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (15 Jul 2021)

Hicky said:


> Whats scoffing the dahlias? I've got some out, half have been eaten and the other half haven't



If it's the leaves it's more than likely slugs or snails, if it's just the flowers it's probably earwigs.

Slug pellets are very effective or if you don't wish to risk killing birds or amphibians a beer trap is very effective. I prefer beer traps, at least the molluscs die happy.

You may think but I haven't seen any slugs or snails, but they come out at night and are normally happily tucked in by the time you notice your prize dahlia has been nibbled.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> If it's the leaves it's more than likely slugs or snails, if it's just the flowers it's probably earwigs.
> 
> Slug pellets are very effective or if you don't wish to risk killing birds or amphibians a beer trap is very effective. I prefer beer traps, at least the molluscs die happy.
> 
> You may think but I haven't seen any slugs or snails, but they come out at night and are normally happily tucked in by the time you notice your prize dahlia has been nibbled.



Even out at night with a torch showed almost no slug and snail activity.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (15 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Even out at night with a torch showed almost no slug and snail activity.



This may help

https://www.dahlia-nds.co.uk/about-dahlias/pests-diseases/


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2021)

Now its starting to look impressive


----------



## Poacher (16 Jul 2021)

Four dianthus, £1 each from Lidl. Very pretty, with a beautiful scent. But enough about me, these plants were a bargain, I reckon.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2021)

My first tomatoe showed its head this morning, fingers crossed for many more……already had carrots, betroot and lettuce from the garden


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2021)

Last nights rain was a welcome relief in the garden…..stops me having to go out there and give everything a good drink today


----------



## Poacher (24 Jul 2021)

Gardener's Delight tomatoes nearly ready for picking, soon we'll have more aubergines than we know what to do with, ditto the courgettes (not quite so photogenic!


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2021)

New brassica cage built this morning for the purple sprouting brocolli and a little now of the grass


----------



## PK99 (31 Jul 2021)

First home harvest meal of the season. Heritage tomatoes with freshly picked Basil and Rocket, with macerated red onion, tamarind ketchup and drizzle of Belazu olive oil and balsamic.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2021)

Rubbish clearing day today, already filled the car this morning with old garden rubbish that needed clearing. all the outstanding projects can be done in autumn/spring now…….im shattered


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2021)

I got beets baby


----------



## jowwy (4 Aug 2021)

Cant complain about how that looks after 8wks


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2021)

Fresh out the garden for sunday lunch.....was lovely with roast chicken and roast spuds


----------



## Poacher (12 Aug 2021)

Disaster! Despite being (I thought) securely tied up, one of my Pink Brandywine plants has collapsed under the weight of the crop.
It was OK when I watered this morning. They _may _ripen on the window sill, with ripe tomatoes and bananas alongside.
We still have plenty of green tomato chutney from last year, so if they don't ripen they'll probably end up in a Portuguese-style cod/hake recipe.


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2021)

Took delivery of my new Manual Cylinder mower today, so ive set it up at 40mm and now can give the grass a consistent cut every time and lower my carbon footprint at the same time......


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2021)

I had a disaster earlier, went down to the veg patch and all my brocolli had bolted, was gutted


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> I had a disaster earlier, went down to the veg patch and all my brocolli had bolted, was gutted


You can avoid this problem by growing your young plants on in 13cm pots. Plant out when there's a good rootball and 5-6 true leaves. Plant to a depth so the first true leaf is at soil level.

Growing this way also helps reduce problems with pests when the plants are young.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You can avoid this problem by growing your young plants on in 13cm pots. Plant out when there's a good rootball and 5-6 true leaves. Plant to a depth so the first true leaf is at soil level.
> 
> Growing this way also helps reduce problems with pests when the plants are young.


i sowed directly into the ground, i dont have space for all the extra pots and pre-growing before hand.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2021)

Garden and lawn growing nicely now


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2021)

Why have my tomatoes done this!?
Both varieties, in grow bags, one Moneymaker, t'other a couple of £1 pots from B&M. 

Growing well, cropping heavily, but the bottoms are going mank when they're starting to ripen. 

😔


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 604046
> 
> 
> Why have my tomatoes done this!?
> ...


Blossom end rot, generally caused by uneven watering. Plants growing in bags or pots are particularly susceptible to this, it means the plant can't take up enough (Calcium from memory) vitamin if the flow of water is interrupted. If you get the watering right the other toms won't be affected.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Blossom end rot, generally caused by uneven watering. Plants growing in bags or pots are particularly susceptible to this, it means the plant can't take up enough (Calcium from memory) vitamin if the flow of water is interrupted. If you get the watering right the other toms won't be affected.


I do try to keep them moist, and add some seaweed stuff once a week.. 

Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

Our lass is digging in the garden earlier and I say to her, "you've disturbed a nest" as wasps start buzzing around.

"Oh, they might be bees, we'd have been stung by now.........." "@#@#." as I get stung on the leg. They were wasps.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

My tomatoes











My french beans






My plum tree






And the last brocolli


----------



## Milzy (20 Aug 2021)

Anybody selling any plants or shrubs? I’m after some aquatic plants at the moment. 
What good plants should I place around my pond? Maybe we need a pond lovers thread?


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

My big Spider plant appears to have got over the shock of being potted on and is putting out flower spikes.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

@jowwy you need to investigate pruning plum trees. The growths you have are known as "water shoots." You'll get lots of strong growth, a tall tree and no plums.


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @jowwy you need to investigate pruning plum trees. The growths you have are known as "water shoots." You'll get lots of strong growth, a tall tree and no plums.


Yeh i need to take a look, of what i need to do with them…….


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @jowwy you need to investigate pruning plum trees. The growths you have are known as "water shoots." You'll get lots of strong growth, a tall tree and no plums.


I just checked the pruning instructions and its says to prune during winter when tree has no leaves and is doormant…..so thats a job for winter sorted.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

Depending on where you live plums would usually be pruned in March/April.


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Depending on where you live plums would usually be pruned in March/April.


Im high up in the welsh valleys, about 1600ft above sea level……


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Im high up in the welsh valleys, about 1600ft above sea level……


In which case I would guess at early April. I imagine spring comes late for you.

With all recommendations related to growing it's necessary to consider there is something like a three, possibly even four, week difference in the seasons across the UK.


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In which case I would guess at early April. I imagine spring comes late for you.
> 
> With all recommendations related to growing it's necessary to consider there is something like a three, possibly even four, week difference in the seasons across the UK.


yeh i learnt that more this year with the veg growing, friends lower down the valley was getting their vegs quite a few weeks before me……..also one of the reasons im getting the greenhouse built.


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2021)

Made use of some plastic shelving that i replaced in the man cave………will be able to use for plant trays and hardening off during next spring summer

will finish the guttering off over the next few days as im on 10days leave from tmrw and will be putting a water butt into that far corner, once i feather edge off the rear access to that end of the man cave.


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Im high up in the welsh valleys, about 1600ft above sea level……


According to various sources, eg  wikipedia the highest village in Wales is Trefil, at 409m /1342 feet above sea level.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> According to various sources, eg  wikipedia the highest village in Wales is Trefil, at 409m /1342 feet above sea level.


my property is on the side of the mountian......and i can see trefil from were i live and i ride down the mountain to get to it, not all properties sit in a village, i also stated about 1600ft......so without going out with a meter rule and trying to get the exact height, i will stick to my estimate


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> According to various sources, eg  wikipedia the highest village in Wales is Trefil, at 409m /1342 feet above sea level.


my poperty looks down onto this town.......hence i said town not village, as brynmawr is the highest TOWN in wales


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2021)

One mini greenhouse built around my tomatoes


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2021)

More work in the garden today……..

harvested all the carrots, beans and beetroot











Cleaned out the big veg bed, ready for converting into the greenhouse






Then did the frame work ready for the polycarb to arrive for another small side greenhouse







I also put up a small section of feather edge fence between the man cave and fence so i can put the water butt there, to collect the rain of the man cave.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

Out getting the washing in earlier and spotted these two, apparently asleep on my Echinacea.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2021)

@dave r we get the same thing. In our garden it tends to be earlier in the season when our ornamental thistles are in flower. Bumble bees go crazy for the flowers and it's not unusual to see 4-5 on the same flower head climbing all over each other! At night a few stay behind and as you say appear to be asleep. I've been out in the morning after a night's rain to find sopping wet bumble bees still sat on the flowers.

Its why we want to have as many insect friendly plants in the garden as possible. Watching the bees is for me an absolute delight.


----------



## Poacher (26 Aug 2021)

Poacher said:


> Disaster! Despite being (I thought) securely tied up, one of my Pink Brandywine plants has collapsed under the weight of the crop.
> It was OK when I watered this morning. They _may _ripen on the window sill, with ripe tomatoes and bananas alongside.
> We still have plenty of green tomato chutney from last year, so if they don't ripen they'll probably end up in a Portuguese-style cod/hake recipe.
> View attachment 603803


Disaster averted! The good ole paper bag and bananas trick did the job.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yeh i need to take a look, of what i need to do with them…….



https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?pid=339


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2021)

Just harvested the bargain onions from Wilko (20p bag) plus some pots and french beans for tonights supper.


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

Had to build some proper doors as the magnets werent holding to panels well enough. Super happy with how it all looks now


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

Got my new Lavender hedge planted this afternoon, Coventry Garden Centre had Lavender on special offer this morning and I got 4 Lavender plants and a bag of horticultural grit for 12 quid, got them planted this afternoon, I also cleared up the last of the old hedge which I'd dug out earlier in the week.


----------



## postman (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> I got beets baby
> 
> View attachment 602454


Not sure if they are wireless beats,how is the base on them.Very nice colour though.


----------



## postman (5 Sep 2021)

Going out to do some gardening this morning,church garden,we are promised a latte for our endeavours.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Not sure if they are wireless beats,how is the base on them.Very nice colour though.


The Mrs said they have pickled lovely….a good base for her salads


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

These have come up on my facebook page, they look useful in the garden but a bit lethal.

https://www.sarahraven.com/products/niwaki-hori-hori-knife


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> These have come up on my facebook page, they look useful in the garden but a bit lethal.
> 
> https://www.sarahraven.com/products/niwaki-hori-hori-knife


It does look a but samarai……..which could be a good thing in the garden, with weeds and clay soils


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Watching the cricket in the sunshine………


----------



## jowwy (14 Sep 2021)

My two lonely toms from the greenhouse, they are now ripening off in the window and will hopefully let the others in the greenhouse grow and ripen a bit more


----------



## Poacher (18 Oct 2021)

It's accepted wisdom that agapanthus plants perform better when their roots are restricted.
This variegated one flowered for the first time this summer, and promptly celebrated by breaking its pot!
To the best of my knowledge the pot hasn't had a knock, but it must have had some inherent weakness to suffer this sort of damage just from the pressure of pot-bound roots.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

Planted some spring purple sprouting at the weekend and yes they have been attacked already


----------



## jowwy (26 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Planted some spring purple sprouting at the weekend and yes they have been attacked already
> 
> View attachment 615223


slugs or caterpillars....if slugs, i used sluggo this year and it worked a treat


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> slugs or caterpillars....if slugs, i used sluggo this year and it worked a treat


No sign of either so unsure , trying not to use pesticides as we have hedgehogs that visit the garden


----------



## Poacher (19 Nov 2021)

Ridiculously early (or late?) petticoat-hoop miniature daffodil in flower today.


----------



## Milzy (5 Dec 2021)

Hi gardeners. Will my wild flowers come back next spring/summer? I had fox gloves & various others. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Dec 2021)

Milzy said:


> Hi gardeners. Will my wild flowers come back next spring/summer? I had fox gloves & various others.
> Thanks.


Depends on what you had. They will be one of 
a. Annuals. (e.g. poppy, marigold, corncockle) These flower and produce seeds in the same year, drop their seeds, then hopefully these germinate the following year and it starts over again. 
b. Biennials (e.g. foxgloves, evening primrose). These germinate and grow the first year, then flower the second and produce seed, drop them etc. So you should have small seedlings of foxgloves growing from last year in the areas you had them, this year.
c. Perennials. (e.g. daisies, lady's smock, white clover) Once these have germinated (which can take a while) they keep returning year after year, until they get too old.
If you're trying to create a wildflower area, it's not as simple as putting some seeds in and leaving them to it as they can easily be swamped by other more vigorous plants and grasses. It does take careful management, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Milzy (6 Dec 2021)

These plants are mainly short-lived perennials, although if happy they will produce plenty of new sideshoots and self-seed freely.
Hope they come back next spring, had dozens of bees on them coming & going all day long.


----------

